# Lime & Blue Tutorial



## effboysinthebut (Dec 14, 2006)

Used: Lime from Too Faced Duo Steel Magnolia's, MAC Electric Eel, MAC Rebelrock Blue Pigment, MAC Golden Lemon Pigment, MAC Brow Shader (both, brow shader and highlight), Urban Decay Primer Potion, MAC Fluidliner in Blacktrack, MAC Pro Long Lash



First start with a clean eye, and apply a base 
(UD Primer Potion)







Apply lime (or any green) over the inner half of the lid
(Lime from Too Faced Duo Steal Magnolias)






Then add Lighter Blue on outer half of lid, and
a overlapping green a little in crease.
(Mac Electric Eel)






Blend and Lightly sweep some Golden Lemon 
over green
(I used 219 brush)






Add darker blue to outer V
(Rebelrock Blue Pigment)






Blend, add highlight and fill in brows
(Mac Brow Shader for both Brows and Highlight)





Add darker blue to outer corner of bottom lash line
(RR Blue)






Add lighter blue to middle of bottom lash line
(Electric Eel)






Add lime to inner lash line (blend green into blue a little)






Add a thin line of black liner on top lid, 
and smudged into bottom lashline. Add some 
macara and clean off any shadow that has 
fallen onto your face and finished!
(Mac Fluidliner in Blacktrack)
(Mac Pro Longlash)










Ignore the brows, I'm trying to grow them in to change the shape.
I'll post the neutral dazzleray tut later <3​


----------



## [danger] (Dec 14, 2006)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

twoof my fave colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## adorkable (Dec 14, 2006)

You have such pretty eyes!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 14, 2006)

pretty! I love your eyes! haha and your user name made me laugh


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

wow, that look totally pops!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 15, 2006)

pretty combo!


----------



## mistella (Dec 17, 2006)

wow, really pretty


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 17, 2006)

love the colours so much...


----------



## ellesea (Dec 18, 2006)

your eyes are eyelashes are to die for! gorgeous tutorial, thanks for sharing.


----------



## linkas (Dec 18, 2006)

Love your eyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## indetails (Dec 24, 2006)

so pretty! and im jealous of your eyes


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful color combination.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 8, 2007)

Yay! I just bought Electric Eel and have been playing around with it a bit... now I have some new inspiration. Thanks!


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 9, 2007)

i looove it!!!


----------



## rosdan (Jan 9, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 9, 2007)

Very pretty, love the combo!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Jan 11, 2007)

love it!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 13, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd like to thank you again for this tutorial.

I tested it out the other day while I was doing some shopping, and the woman at MAC complimented me on my make-up! I'm super glad that you showed me a great way to wear Electric Eel


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

I really love those colors!


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW , wery beautiful combo and your eyes  are  amazing ! 
I am always afraid from using this kind of colours and using earth tones instead  . I think i have to try this on me in the summer season maybe )


----------

